# What are the common problems with the BMW Z4 power steering column?



## Dennis zhang (Jan 17, 2021)

This electric power steering column is a very common failure for the BMW Z4 built between 2003 and 2009. When the steering column motor fails then the steering will become very heavy and the power steering light will illuminate on the instrument cluster.

If you attempt to diagnose the steering fault then you will find that when you attempt to read fault codes or live data from the steering column, it will not communicate at all with the power steering system. If you have these symptoms, then there is a very good chance that you have the very common fault with your electric power steering column.

Common symptoms:
Complete power assisted steering failure.
Power steering light on.
Unable to communicate with the power steering system during diagnostic checks.


----------

